# Canon t4i price at amazon



## nethernity (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, I don't know if this is the right section to post this but.. has anyone noticed the price increase in amazon for canon t4i? it was 599 yesterday, now its 699! which is a real bummer because I had planned to buy today.. so does anyone know other great deal on this t4i? will the price go down again in few days maybe?


----------



## brunerww (Dec 14, 2012)

nethernity said:


> Hello, I don't know if this is the right section to post this but.. has anyone noticed the price increase in amazon for canon t4i? it was 599 yesterday, now its 699! which is a real bummer because I had planned to buy today.. so does anyone know other great deal on this t4i? will the price go down again in few days maybe?



Still $599 body only and $699 with the kit lens. Might have been $599 with the kit lens yesterday, but these are still good prices and I would jump on them.

Of course, you can always wait and take your chances.

Hope this is helpful and  good luck,

Bill


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 18, 2012)

the BandH websire still have it for 599 kit but with taxes it does come to 680. the sales end jan 1st.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW!! I just paid $550 for the T3I...


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 18, 2012)

One thing to know about amazon they always post the lowest price of different company's selling the product. So sometimes it works like the stock market in a way with pricing. One minute you can buy it for one price and the next for a different price from a different seller/company selling on amazon. Even if they both ship prime. So you have to look at who/what company is selling it. That can cause the prices to change so often.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 21, 2012)

Back down to $649 with the kit lens at Amazon - ships on December 24th.  John, you're right - it's a lot like the stock market 

Best of the holy-days to all!

Bill


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah man. Still usually has cheaper prices. They just seem to fluctuate often on some items.  Especially electronics. I watch some items for weeks and see how much the price fluctuates and then buy it when it gets back down to a lower price.  Most the time it will get back down to that lower price if you wait long enough.


----------

